# Busted arrow on a Rinehart



## jonabxring (Jul 30, 2007)

*?????????*

I don't know, I am sorry about the loss of your arrow...I really like the rinehart targets...hope you get an answer:darkbeer:


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

A buddy of mine had that happen this past weekend. His arrow hit something in the belly of the wolf. It busted a lightspeed.


----------



## solocamo50 (Jun 7, 2006)

The foam won't damage the arrow. What most likely has happened is someone's poorly installed tip/insert came loose and was left in the target.
At our range we have found several left in the inserts upon changing them out. If you had hit a leg low, they have a steel pipe in them to support them. Unless you hit a leg, a lost tip would be the most likely answer.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

If you hit the tube that holds the killzone insert you will damage your arrow, and here the big ''whack''' There are parts inside the 8right as to where the tube goes though.


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

what bhrt3d said is true


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

One thing that I have found with our rinehart targets that are older is that the main body of the target is hard as a rock form being out in the sun over the years so it would be like shooting a brick wall


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

solocamo50 said:


> The foam won't damage the arrow. What most likely has happened is someone's poorly installed tip/insert came loose and was left in the target.
> 
> 
> > 100 % agree. Someone could indeed have lost a insert/tip. As I repair McKenzie, Delta and R&W targets I find this a lot in older targets (mostly the older McKenzies), and especially find traditional type arrow tips.
> ...


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

I've musroomed tips on Saunders Combo Points from making a less than perfect shot and hitting the plastic tube that holds the insert in the target. I never busted a shaft doing it, but then again, I was shooting heavier arrows when I did it. I could see that impact busting a thin walled, light weight target shaft. And, as others have pointed out, I have ruined arrows from hitting inserts that pulled out of other peoples' arrows.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> solocamo50 said:
> 
> 
> > The foam won't damage the arrow. What most likely has happened is someone's poorly installed tip/insert came loose and was left in the target.
> ...


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bhtr3d said:


> SonnyThomas said:
> 
> 
> > solocamo50 said:
> ...


----------



## ratboss (Aug 14, 2003)

*Rinehart target*

I too was at a shoot last weekend where 3 arrows were broken by hitting this tube.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I think I counted 47 holes through these tubes and no broken arrows were reported. Guys, it ain't the tube. There must be something else. If this happens again, yank the tubes out. The tubes should slide free fairly easily. If not, there may be a insert and arrow tip lodged there. The center pops out just as easily. Some still use the plastic guide tips in the tubes, but this plastic usually shatters. When replacing tubes we just cut the tube at a angle and forget the tip.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I also do not think it is the tube. I have hit too many tubes, and pulled too many tubes that look like swiss cheese to believe it is the tube.

Having said that, I think some of the Rineharts have a harder tube running through the back to give support to the back of the target. I know there is some type of hard tubing running through their leopard. I have seen a few arrows hit Rineharts high in the back and break or mushroom, but only on the backs of the targets, or of course in the legs where the metal tubing is.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

reylamb said:


> I also do not think it is the tube. I have hit too many tubes, and pulled too many tubes that look like swiss cheese to believe it is the tube.
> 
> Having said that, I think some of the Rineharts have a harder tube running through the back to give support to the back of the target. I know there is some type of hard tubing running through their leopard. I have seen a few arrows hit Rineharts high in the back and break or mushroom, but only on the backs of the targets, or of course in the legs where the metal tubing is.


Well, I know for a fact that i have one of my carbon arrows mushroomed out. and that was hitting in the 8 ring. I also, know its not from hitting any metal because, the point is not dented(flattened).


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

I have seen this on more than Rineharts... i had it happen on two of my targets... I think it has something to do with the physics that are placed on the arrows when you clip the top or bottom on the targets... I think you are getting alot of Perpendicular forces on the shafts...

J


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

I've got two old inserts downstairs. I'll try to get pictures tomorrow of them both (feeding doe and 30 pt) with something sticking through the tube holes (don't have extra tubing) for reference.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Took some pics of the two old inserts I have. As you can see, it is definitely possible to hit the tubes while shooting an 8 and possibly a 10. Personally, I do believe that hitting them could result in a damaged arrow...I've never busted an arrow but have messed up tips. There are just too many factors at play to rule out that possibility.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

there is a frame in the top of the target. Its is metal and will damage an arrow.

it is just like the frame that is in the legs.


----------



## Derstalker (Apr 11, 2005)

*broken arrow*

I wonder if someone had a field point come loose and was left in the target. Would that do it?

Derstalker.


----------



## crybabyshftshtr (May 1, 2007)

I have to agree with SoloCamo and Sonny. Myself and SoloCamo have a buddy that we shoot with that spends alot of time in the upper quandrant of the target (thus the nickname "high back shooter") and I can not recall him ever ruining an arrow that hit nothing but foam or the plastic tube. Now, I will add that if it is stuck through the tube, it is sometimes difficult to extract from the target. If there is in fact a metal frame that runs through the back, it must be small because I am guilty of spining one every now and then also and have never ruined an arrow unless I hit an abandoned insert or tip (which we later found after the insert was shot up).


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I have ruined 2 that looked exactly the same. One in the moose target and one in the ram target, I was told there is a metal frame in the very top of the reinhart?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm also told there is a support rod in the back of the larger targets, Caribou, Moose and may the Standing Elk and these are far from the point zone. So it wouldn't be any different than hitting the stands for target butts or bags.


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

*Brand new target*

This was on a brand new target that had maybe only 50 shots at it. As I mentioned, I shot high due to picking the wrong sight pin. The arrows were gold tips 55-75 with 100 gr. points. It definitely was not a plastic tube. It stopped my arrow at only about an inch or two of penetration, and the tip was really mushroomed (not a saunders, but the football looking tip). I'm going with the steel rod in the back theory.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## XXLnevermis (Mar 1, 2008)

You need to find a friend who is a radiology tech and get a CT scan to find the answer without destroying the target.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

I shot over at 4D Archery today.His Cougar let me see why some of you all have busted arrows.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

another pic


----------

